# Sausage n spud piccies :)



## beckins (Jul 30, 2010)

So ive had a DNA test on the new baby ill be getting, its a boy! yey  had to be sure this time, want a lil buddy for my girlys. Just gotta wait another couple of weeks now! :< she said hes perching well and picking at seed but is still on formula, not too long i hope! So heres some recent pics of my girly's!

Finally got them eating brocolli, spuddy started chowing down and sausage follows 








Scritchees!
















Bowtie bird! lol








Itchy!








Fat spuddy 








saus enjoying her bath








































Tufty chest








One footed beast!


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

awww they are both gorgeous  and congrats on the boy


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

Oh gosh, Sausage is absolutely adorable!! Spud is a little cam ham too, huh.


----------



## Lulu The Tiel (Apr 11, 2011)

Awe, they are so cute and camera happy!!


----------



## Flick (Apr 19, 2011)

Awww what lovely birds!


----------



## beckins (Jul 30, 2010)

spuddy used to get well angry with me whenever i went near her with my phone camera lol, is getting used to it now tho ^^ sausage doesnt bat an eyelid when i take photos of her now either  cant wait to get my new baby!


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Any thoughts on a name for him


----------



## xoxsarahxox (Dec 13, 2010)

Aww they are cute


----------



## Woodstock (Feb 25, 2011)

cute little guys!


----------



## beckins (Jul 30, 2010)

well i been thinking maybe parsnip, thought that was quite cute.....or stroodle like apple stroodle haha that fits with the 's' theme too!


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

love the photos, the bowtie photo is adorable! and i love the bathing photos!


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

I found this for you http://answers.yahoo.com/question/index?qid=20080326045325AAVhtmX i like soup


----------



## beckins (Jul 30, 2010)

shrimp! lol! some of those names would be so funny  i quite like samosa...sam for short kinda works, im thinkin of these names then just imagine myself saying them to him seems just wrong XD lol


----------



## beckins (Jul 30, 2010)

on the plus side i love indian food  hello my little samosaaa


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

lol i like indian food too  i think i had the name cream for taco as i had cookie then cream lol but i stuck to taco


----------



## beckins (Jul 30, 2010)

<3 indian food, beats chinese any day! Although i quite like the name noodle thinking about it! lol love dumplings name!  no luck finding that special mutation birdy you wanted yet then?


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

I just had noodles lol... Im still looking but none  i dont think iv seen an ad yet with a wf lutino, i thought my luck was in when one said white cockatiel and it was pied


----------



## beckins (Jul 30, 2010)

aww thats a shame. i just read another post where u said lucky n cookie have been doing the dirty n youve popped a nesting box up  how is that going? dya think youd keep the babies if they have some!? i think if it was me i would probly want to keep them all LOL :X


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Everything is ok im expecting an egg tomorrow and hopefully i be keeping one


----------



## crinklepot (Nov 18, 2010)

Oh my goodness, Sausage and Spud are the cutest birdies!! I love the one of fat Spud hehe and the Sausage bath pics are too cute


----------



## ClementinesCage (Apr 30, 2011)

The bathing pics make me smile.


----------



## dudeitsapril (Apr 28, 2011)

The bath pictures are precious!! I have a soft spot for water birdies


----------



## Belinda (Oct 9, 2010)

awww sausage is a pretty girl! she just loves her bath hey?


----------



## beckins (Jul 30, 2010)

water birdees are so adorable i agree  shes a funny one, wont use the larger bath i have, insists on that tiny bowl lol. On another note, getting new baby on sunday!!! yay!! so confused on what to call him!


----------



## xoxsarahxox (Dec 13, 2010)

Yay must be so excited!!! You know we need lots of pics right?


----------



## beckins (Jul 30, 2010)

yepyep! lots of pics will be taken!  the breeder showed me a couple more pics on facebook, but they werent very clear, so will get some as soon as i can! Hope hes not too scaredy! We have to drive 2 hours to pick him up, we dont have a travel cage, breeder said best to bring the cage hes going in rather than a cardboard box? I know a box is not a nice place really for 2 hours but wouldent it be safer than in the cage? :S I worry about him being scared in the car, n i guess a low down rope perch would be best? i dont want him to fall off his perch ??


----------



## Valpo (Apr 22, 2011)

I say you name him Salami or Sourkraut.


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

you still stuck on a name lol


----------



## beckins (Jul 30, 2010)

lol  well so far i quite like samosa, parsnip, suede, herb or sultana, sultan for short hehe dont know!! i think herb is quite funny  lol


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

samosa is nice


----------

